# Circular saw Thread (*-*)



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

___________


Dust collection.....

Hmmmmm......









B,


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

van-island said:


> Hmm, here I was thinking that I hit the vintage tool jackpot, but then I see that one just sold on eBay for $31...
> 
> :sad:


You would likely get more for yours (even with the jack-up table), and here's why:

The one you have - it hasn't been butchered yet by some dumazz with a wire wheel thinking it would look purtier.

That eBay saw is good for only internal parts now.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

van-island said:


> ... can anybody fill me in on what this is?





PrestigeR&D said:


> ___________
> Dust collection.....
> Hmmmmm.....
> B,


Just trying to put B's post into context:whistling


----------



## van-island (Dec 6, 2012)

PrestigeR&D said:


> ___________
> 
> 
> Dust collection.....
> ...


Yeah, should make a nice paper weight for plans.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I Just picked up one of these beauties yesterday.


It was $106. Its a 10 amp saw :laughing: It's mostly for roof work, but i am digging how light it is. I'll bet it i'm going to use it much more than i planned


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

I'm in the market for a new left hand blade sidewinder. My favorite saw has been the Porter Cable L-H Mag... but I see it is no longer made thanks to DeWalt buying PC. I have been considering the Milwaukee L-H Tilt-Loc, how are the Milwaukee circular saws? for some reason I have never been a fan but don't know why because I have never used one.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

MF Custom said:


> I'm in the market for a new left hand blade sidewinder. *My favorite saw has been the Porter Cable L-H Mag... but I see it is no longer made thanks to DeWalt buying PC. *I have been considering the Milwaukee L-H Tilt-Loc, how are the Milwaukee circular saws? for some reason I have never been a fan but don't know why because I have never used one.





> In 1924, the original Milwaukee Electric Tool Corporation was established by Albert Siebert from assets of the A.H. Petersen Manufacturing Company of Milwaukee, Wisconsin.
> 
> In 1976, the Siebert Lutheran Foundation sold its interest in Milwaukee Electric Tool Company to Amstar Corporation (formerly known as American Sugar Company) of New York.
> 
> ...


Ain't nuttin' no more whut it used to be...


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Ain't nuttin' no more whut it used to be...


Same old story... so what to buy?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

MF Custom said:


> Same old story... so what to buy?


(shrugs) Hellifiknow...

The one that feels good to you, in the price range your are comfortable with, and with a warranty/service program that works in your area...

...something like that, I guess.

Or, find a brand nobody has ever heard of, so they can't cite numerous reasons why its a piece of chit, or why theirs is better?


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

That baby is too pretty to use!:thumbup:
Steve




Dirtywhiteboy said:


> If that not enough to get you drooling looky see at this little honey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Sometimes I get to use one of these:









Was an older friends fathers from when he was an electrician. Its still the only circ saw she will use. I don't like it because Its too heavy (for my delicate hands:jester. She didn't even know the blade could be changed so the first thing I did was change the blade to cheap a carbide one(It had a 20ish year old steel one on it). The saw doesn't get used much because she doesn't trust herself not to get hurt on most power tools. She also doesn't like jigsaws because they don't cut 2x4's all that well.

Anyone know the model Number? All the stickers are missing off the one I sometimes use except the B&D sticker on the guard, no engravings or plates either. The picture is one I found online. The blade in the pic looks like its smaller than 7 1/4 but the saw my friend has is a 7 1/4".


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

The case is really cheesy & the latches break easy. Blow it out good after cutting Hardie or the bearings will howl. I never had these problems with my Milwaukee tilt (which was stolen from me).
Steve




PolishHammer said:


> I have a hitachi 7¼ that i absolutely love! Has power and relatively light great saw for only 90 bucks


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

JT Wood said:


> I Just picked up one of these beauties yesterday.
> 
> It was $106. Its a 10 amp saw :laughing: It's mostly for roof work, but i am digging how light it is. I'll bet it i'm going to use it much more than i planned




Well it was a fun ride


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

JT Wood said:


> Well it was a fun ride


Already?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

JT Wood said:


> Well it was a fun ride
> 
> View attachment 86246


Duct Tape...


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

JT Wood said:


> Well it was a fun ride
> 
> View attachment 86246


I'd be sending it back, you got less than a week out of it.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Dustincoc said:


> I'd be sending it back, you got less than a week out of it.


Can't hurt to try.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

My new ones


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Well It fell about 10' onto frozen ground. I knew before it hit the ground that is was ruined.




I won't be trying to return it, that was user error.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

JT Wood said:


> Well It fell about 10' onto frozen ground. I knew before it hit the ground that is was ruined.
> I won't be trying to return it, that was user error.


Here it is..
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/motor-housing-p-57529.html
and
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/handle-cover-p-57530.html

check the model number??


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> We always cut the tails for dead straight facisha board. All the truss yards leave them 2" long. It's hard for me to believe that youz guys nail on the board on the tails and it's straight:blink:


I'm with you on that. I don't do a lot of roof framing or truss setting, and most of the time I'm building my own rafters instead of trusses. I was taught on trusses to set the from the painted edge, not the peak, and cut tails on the opposite side. Again it's rare at best for me to be framing a roof. Most of my work is underground :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

bump


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> bump


Woot!

Got a mint DW364 the other day. Fairly light, electric break and I love the adjustment knob and rear pivot for depth setting. 

I used it extensively in the field today. I wish DWs where still built that solidly.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

Jdub2083 said:


> I don't have to cut rafter tails that often either, but I definitely would not want to try it with a circular saw. Seems like a major pita to me. But hey, if it works for you then that's all that matters :thumbsup:


I've cut thousands of rafter tails with circular saw and hearing guys here talking about doing the same task with worm drive I see why they have tennis elbows.... you guys don't need titanium hammers you need a lighter saw.
...just saying


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

What about titanium hammers and lighter saws?! :clap:


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

Brutus said:


> What about titanium hammers and lighter saws?! :clap:


These days we hardly use our hammers unlike our saws.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Brutus said:


> What about titanium hammers and lighter saws?! :clap:


Skil just made thier China made Skil worm drive lighter:blink: Reading between the lines says that they made the saw lighter with cheaper parts, so we have to buy them more often.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Gary H said:


> Skil just made thier China made Skil worm drive lighter:blink: Reading between the lines says that they made the saw lighter with cheaper parts, so we have to buy them more often.


That saw is not released yet is it?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dmitry said:


> I've cut thousands of rafter tails with circular saw and hearing guys here talking about doing the same task with worm drive I see why they have tennis elbows.... you guys don't need titanium hammers you need a lighter saw.
> ...just saying


When I'm cutting from on top of the tail the worm weight only helps and the handle in the rear of the saw means less bending to get through the tail:whistling I also use the 6½" worm for the roof:thumbup:


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> When I'm cutting from on top of the tail the worm weight only helps and the handle in the rear of the saw means less bending to get through the tail:whistling I also use the 6½" worm for the roof:thumbup:


I don't like cutting lumber on my foot, I usually set up nice and comfy on sawhorses.
To cut something down with a worm drive you would need to put the board on your foot because of the saws prolongated shape and I personally don't like bending down to cut a hundred or so rafters.

P.S. also the weight and balance of a worm drive stresses the elbow too much.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dmitry said:


> I don't like cutting lumber on my foot, I usually set up nice and comfy on sawhorses.
> To cut something down with a worm drive you would need to put the board on your foot because of the saws prolongated shape and I personally don't like bending down to cut a hundred or so rafters.
> 
> P.S. also the weight and balance of a worm drive stresses the elbow too much.


Once the trusses are rolled and I snap a line on the tails they are under my foot. I'm standing on them.


----------



## Just Dave (Mar 21, 2013)

So, I lost my rigid wormdrive to a deadly fall.. Jus picked up the 75th anniversary skilsaw.. It didn't come with a bag. Where can I get one..


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Just Dave said:


> So, I lost my rigid wormdrive to a deadly fall.. Jus picked up the 75th anniversary skilsaw.. It didn't come with a bag. Where can I get one..


Please delete this and move it to the worm drive thread! 
http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/wormdrive-thread-108155/

Thank you very much:thumbsup:


----------



## Just Dave (Mar 21, 2013)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Please delete this and move it to the worm drive thread!
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/wormdrive-thread-108155/
> 
> Thank you very much:thumbsup:


Ok. How?


----------



## Just Dave (Mar 21, 2013)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Please delete this and move it to the worm drive thread!
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/wormdrive-thread-108155/
> 
> Thank you very much:thumbsup:


Ok. How


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Swipe it and turn it blue then right click then hit copy:blink: click on the link i posted and hit post reply then right click and hit paste:blink: See now you've posted it in the worm drive thread:blink: Now back to this thread hit edit and swipe it and turn it blue then right click it and hit delete:blink: now hit any key 3 times, I like the period key and then hit submit reply:blink: see now your done:jester: :drink: :drink: :drink:

please excuse this post i was PWD again :drink:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Swipe it and turn it blew then right cilck then hit copy:blink: cilck on the link i posted and hit post reply then right click and hit paste:blink: See now you've posted it in the worm drive thread:blink: Now back to this thread and swipe it and turn it bleu then right click it and hit delete:blink: now hit any key 3 times, i like the period key and then hit submit reply:blink: see now your done:jester: :drink: :drink: :drink:
> 
> please excuse this post i was PWD again :drink:


Damn Randy...just getting in? That's a good night!


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Once the trusses are rolled and I snap a line on the tails they are under my foot. I'm standing on them.


Definitely not how I picture "cutting rafters".


----------



## Just Dave (Mar 21, 2013)

Using I phone. New to thee forum. Don't really know how to navigate it so well...


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

Just Dave said:


> Using I phone. New to thee forum. Don't really know how to navigate it so well...





Dmitry said:


> Definitely not how I picture "cutting rafters".


 That's how I do it. Not being as young or skinny as I used to be its a little more problematic. But its the only way I get a nice straight facia.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Local ace has had one of these in their sale section for a while now. Opinions on them? Don't see much use but thought I'd ask. Do like that the blade is on the proper side...

http://www.skiltools.com/Tools/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?model=HD5510#


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

I used to have and use one of those. Someone else must have liked it too because it disappeared from a garage I was building. 
I just don't get why anyone would want a saw blade on the wrong side except for doing the other side of a board walk top plate/ cap.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

StrongBuilding said:


> I used to have and use one of those. Someone else must have liked it too because it disappeared from a garage I was building.
> I just don't get why anyone would want a saw blade on the wrong side except for doing the other side of a board walk top plate/ cap.


Assuming you liked it?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

tenon0774 said:


> A speed square: :whistling
> 
> A speed square helps you cut square in your 3rd year, on your "off hand".
> 
> ...


I didn't say I use one...he asked how to keep it square using a saw when he couldn't see the blade...but I agree if your not comfortable with the saw...put it down.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

I have np with either style saw


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

CanningCustom said:


> I have np with either style saw


Me either. I had never even seen the speed square trick untill I was in college. By then I didn't need it, but then again I was 1 of 3 kids that had a previouse construction background.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

I have the makita 5 1/2 and 4 3/8 corded circular saws and love them. That skill 5 1/2 is a nice saw as well. They are perfect for cabinet installs, cutting plywood undelayment, etc. Get the Oshlun blade for it if you buy it.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> Me either. I had never even seen the speed square trick untill I was in college.
> .


...there is another...
... speed square trick, Luke.

( has nothing to do with cutting "square" )


:whistling


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

overanalyze said:


> I didn't say I use one...he asked how to keep it square using a saw when he couldn't see the blade...but I agree if your not comfortable with the saw...put it down.



I didn't mean for my response to be so "adversarial".


My apologies.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

tenon0774 said:


> I didn't mean for my response to be so "adversarial".
> 
> 
> My apologies.


I know..I was agreeing with ya! No worries!


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

overanalyze said:


> I know..I was agreeing with ya! No worries!


I caught that part of your message too. :whistling

:thumbsup:


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

It's not that I'm uncomfortable with it. It's a real mice saw. But the blade is on the wrong side. There aren't That many left handed people that r carpenters. 
I guess if your a contortionist.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

I would bet that there are more left handed carpenters than there are lefties in the general population, and more of us are at least somewhat ambidextrous too.


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

Ya, I can cut left handed, buy I a naturally feed / hold the lumber in my left hand. Rest it on my left knee or foot. . For framing I do far more cutting with my worm drive than I do a chop saw.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

steex said:


> I would bet that there are more left handed carpenters than there are lefties in the general population, and more of us are at least somewhat ambidextrous too.


Well, turns out I'm a leftie - we used to be kinda rare - not so much any more.

Care to offer up why you think there are more lefties in the carpentry trade?


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

Now that I think about it I doubt that's actually true. It just seems like when I was a kid, any time someone was a leftie and feeling a little down on himself, some grownup would try to make him feel better by saying he knew a carpenter who made a lot of money because he could get into places where other people couldn't. But that's the stupidest thing I've ever heard, and I bet the percentage of left handers in the construction trades is the same as the rest of the population.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Little skill "lefty"

http://www.contractortalk.com/images/forums/attach/jpg.gif

Had him out in the rain yesterday.

...or is it a her, because it's a lefty? :whistling


----------



## blackdoghamma (Aug 2, 2013)

My first saw in 1984 was the old Porter Cable locomotive... with the grease fitting that you screwed down a bit every once in a while. That thing would cut railroad ties but balance and ergonomics were awful. I got rid of it a few months later. Black and Decker was making their pro tools and the Sawcat with brake was my next saw. Still have it too! But within a year I added the 7 1/4" Super Sawcat and that is my little sweetheart. I'd pay a LOT of money on ebay if I ever had to replace that baby. Later, around 2002 my dad bought me a DeWalt pivoting base saw and that has been sweet too... just not a perfect as the Super Sawcat. I use the DeWalt set up for framing and the SS.for finish. 

Keep the cords short and heavy leads to long life.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

These might wake this thread up :yawn:


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Makes me more thankful for electricity, but those are cool!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> These might wake this thread up :yawn:


Noisy....ears hurt...make it stop.


----------

